# Did I bleed out my test dose?



## beeazy (Mar 14, 2011)

I did my fourth injection today in my outer thigh. When i pulled needle out I bleed more then i have before.  With all other injections I bleed Just a little, about the size of a pin tip. Today right when i pulled the needle out i bleed about .50 ml. It was dark blood. 

Did i waste a dose of test?

PS. I used a 1 1/2 25 gauge all the way in.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 14, 2011)

No you just tapped a vein. Do you aspirate the needle?

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## beeazy (Mar 14, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> No you just tapped a vein. Do you aspirate the needle?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk



I did aspirate..no blood... the injection did hurt a little more i noticed. I feel fine though im more worried that i didnt get all my test. I dont want my levels all messed up.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 14, 2011)

Don't worry. It may take longer to reach, but rest assured its all in. No worries.

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 14, 2011)

Did you wait a few seconds before you pulled out the needle when you were finished injecting? I think that you probably didn't lose much oil and probably nicked a vein when you went in or pulled out. Since you used such a long needle I would say that the oil should of been deep enough in the muscle to prevent loss.


----------



## beeazy (Mar 14, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Did you wait a few seconds before you pulled out the needle when you were finished injecting? I think that you probably didn't lose much oil and probably nicked a vein when you went in or pulled out. Since you used such a long needle I would say that the oil should of been deep enough in the muscle to prevent loss.



Maby waied 10 long seconds, if i did nick a vein would the bleeding stop so soon. The blood came out right when i pulled needle out, then when i whiped it away it didnt really bleed any more. But yeah i dont know what would cause it to come out IF IT was the test.


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 14, 2011)

i think your fine..i had that happen today when i did a quad shot..no biggie.  happens from time to time..it generally stops bleeding pretty fast..within seconds for me


----------



## beeazy (Mar 14, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> i think your fine..i had that happen today when i did a quad shot..no biggie.  happens from time to time..it generally stops bleeding pretty fast..within seconds for me



Yea it stopped bleeding quick. So your not concerened your losing some of the oil?


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 14, 2011)

Maybe try a 1" pin? 1.5 seems too long for quads. 

If it bleeds next time, just apply pressure to the area with a cotton ball.


----------



## cutright (Mar 14, 2011)

1" for the quads is plenty man..you sound fine though that happen to me once...no big deal...it will happen again if you pin enough. Good luck bro


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 14, 2011)

I use 1 in.  as well


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 14, 2011)

This happened to me ealier in my cycle as well. I was a scared little school girl. I did the same thing came on here and made a thread about it lol.

They say it's normal. It seems to happen every other damn injection now lol. Maybe I need to try working quads or delts in.


----------



## beeazy (Mar 14, 2011)

So its not a case of losing gear at all?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 14, 2011)

No worries. It isnt a loss of gear.


----------



## evanps (Mar 14, 2011)

Have to agree with the replies. I give a metric shit-ton of injections on a daily basis. This sort of thing is gonna happen from time to time no matter where you inject, how you inject, the length/gauge of needle, the way your holding your mouth or how fast the wind is blowing........ tis all good my friend, you won't lose any oil in an IM shot this way, its just a very normal thing that happens from time to time.


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ya 1in dor quads works well. I keep a fresh alcohol pad by that I use to apply pressure


----------



## Ravager (Mar 16, 2011)

beeazy said:


> So its not a case of losing gear at all?



Think about how hard you had to push the plunger on the needle to get the gear in your muscle. I don't think it would just 'squirt out' instantly.

You lost no gear.


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 16, 2011)

Ravager said:


> Think about how hard you had to push the plunger on the needle to get the gear in your muscle. I don't think it would just 'squirt out' instantly.
> 
> You lost no gear.


 
LOL! That is a really good point. I try to leave a little of the needle outside the skin but often discover by the end of pushing on that plunger so hard that the needle is buried balls deep. 

Kind of makes the aspiration worthless, since the needle could now be in a vein, since it is in a different place than when I started.


----------



## beeazy (Mar 16, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> LOL! That is a really good point. I try to leave a little of the needle outside the skin but often discover by the end of pushing on that plunger so hard that the needle is buried balls deep.
> 
> Kind of makes the aspiration worthless, since the needle could now be in a vein, since it is in a different place than when I started.



Yea I was gonna say what if I just use a 1 1/2 for quads but leave a little of the needle out, but your right by the time im done pushing the plunger it will be all the way in .


----------



## qzny0s (Mar 16, 2011)

Is golf ball swelling normal after a shot in any location? For example using 1ml, 23 gauge, 1.5" needle of Sust 270.


----------



## beeazy (Mar 16, 2011)

qzny0s said:


> Is golf ball swelling normal after a shot in any location? For example using 1ml, 23 gauge, 1.5" needle of Sust 270.



I dont think so dude. You might wanna start your own thread with some specifics ( like were you injected and how long its been swollen ) for some better answers.


----------



## qzny0s (Mar 18, 2011)

After doing a little more research it appears that swelling is normal using Sust because of the high levels of BA (Alcohol) and Test Prop in it....as far as I know the only way to reduce the extent of swelling is to vary the dose depending on the size of the muscle group and secondly to allow the body to get adjusted to the introduction of Sust in the system over a period of couple of weeks..swelling should subside over time and prolonged use..any comments are welcome.


----------



## beeazy (Mar 18, 2011)

qzny0s said:


> After doing a little more research it appears that swelling is normal using Sust because of the high levels of BA (Alcohol) and Test Prop in it....as far as I know the only way to reduce the extent of swelling is to vary the dose depending on the size of the muscle group and secondly to allow the body to get adjusted to the introduction of Sust in the system over a period of couple of weeks..swelling should subside over time and prolonged use..any comments are welcome.



good to know for future.


----------

